# Border collie is talking



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi!:wave:

My name is Tanya and I have beatiful black and white border collie Dragonfly. Dragonfly is cute and friendly, likes frisbee and balls. We spend a lot of time together and we are really best friends.
We made shot video about Me, Dragonfly and some tricks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoUpAZicoDE

And she is talking:rockon: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VMInQT_UUY


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Dragonfly is a real beauty! And that puppy pic - OMG CUTE.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to DF! Beautiful pup you have! Love the action shot.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Those are stunning photos! Beautiful pup.


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you! She is really nice and cute!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... What a cutie! Enjoyed the videos.  My late dog Leeo used to greet me in that way .... he was a real talker too! Lol!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*Abbylynn*, thank you!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

What a great life for that BC.  You have a BFF!
She's really pretty too.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what a beautiful and cute dog you have!!! Do you like Dragonflies, is that how she got her name?


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*Indigo*, thank you!
*Spirit_of_Cotons *, thank you! Our breeder said that the first letter will be "D". We thought about "Diamond" and "Daisy". But it's usual names for dogs and we decided "Dragonfly". But home name is Gadget (from Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers)


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

new photos) Frisbee-feestyle


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Dragonfly is gorgeous! Love your pics!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*SnapV *, thank you!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous dog! And awesome photos  I've never heard a dog talk like that before lol!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*taquitos *, thank you!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She is adorable! She almost looks fake in that last pic... haha. My BC/husky mix I had as a kid made those noises too... She was an outside dog and she'd stand at the door doing it lol


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*Kayota*, thank you! 
We made new video about my dog Dragonfly. There are a lot of new tricks and she is so cute!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giML86ekNto


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

OMG I love Dragonfly! That video was amazing 

How old is she exactly?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Loved the video! Dragonfly is absolutely beautiful .... and smart!  I love your photos also .... gorgeous. The one with all the Border Collies is awesome!

I also love real dragonflies. What a unique name!



Dragonfly-bk said:


>


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*SnapV* , thank you. She is 2 years and 3 months

*Abbylynn *Thank you so mush ! I'm happy. To make this video was really difficult


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

Dragonfly with best friend


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

3 years ago I saw a video with NanaBorderCollie at 1st time. And I was really surprised. I have never seen border collies before and tricks like this. The dog was dancing, put her toys in a box and made a lot of other tricks. It was fantastic and I I thought that someday I will have a dog like this.
One year later I have got a puppy and it was really difficult, because I did not know anything about dog training and dog sports. 
But we did a great work: visited a lot of trainings and competitions. Now I am very proud of my dog and we have our own videos with super tricks.


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

One more video with our friends: border collie Veni Vidi Vici (he is really cool in frisbee) and funny puppy Ingardia Voyager (Ru) .


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

My husband And Dragonfly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Gvw4cvzeo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUqrmZDfzCNdv1noOpUcNR8w


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dragonfly-bk said:


>



I love this photo! Sooo pretty!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

*Abbylynn*, Thank you!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That was just awesome - thanks for sharing! What a beautiful girl!! 
Wish this browser would open more of your pics 

ETA: aah...there we go....they opened when I sent my reply (weird?)

Absolutely beautiful pics! She looks like a very sweet girl!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

She's gorgeous and I'm loving these videos!


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

BellaPup, Whistlejacket , thank you!

We made new video about my dog Dragonfly and her friend border collie Askia. They look like sisters. And it is so fun to watch their antics.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

What a fun and original video! I liked the storyline. And beautiful, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I love your videos. Your dog is beautiful and very smart. She looks like a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## Dragonfly-bk (Sep 6, 2013)

Whistlejacket, thank you! In childhood my husband dreamed of being a writer or a director.)))
Slartibartfast , thak you!


----------

